# Kitchen Knives



## Alan Holtham (24 Feb 2007)

From various previous threads it seems that a lot of you are knowledgable about the kitchen. 

Can any recommend a decent make of kitchen knives that will hold their edge. I am beginning to despair at finding one that is good enough. From my workshop experience I know that you get what you pay for with edge tools, so am prepared to spend some serious dosh if need be. I just want it to stay sharp for a reasonable time and then be easy enough to restore to a good edge, but I am not familiar with the avaiable range. I want a small trimming knife and a chefs knife.

Thanks for your help.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Woody Alan (24 Feb 2007)

Hi

It's not much of a reply being as I am totally inept in the kitchen dept. I do however take an active interest in masterchef if that helps  I was however in our local dept store the other day and looking at the glass fronted cabinet thet displayed the sharp knives that the punters are not allowed to play with, unless under the supervision of a staff member who qualifies their position with "you all right there" thereby signalling their suitability and experience for demonstrating the utensil in question.
Damn I digress again, must be the age or wine, anyway the Japanese knives took my eye because I could see the laminations from the blade edge, I don't know if that makes a difference, but if someone has gone to the trouble of producing a piece of steel to that level, which I figure most people have no idea about, then they must be worth a look.

Alan 

Alan


----------



## Russell (24 Feb 2007)

Having worked in the catering industry I would recommend a you find a good chef supplies that specialise in kitchen knives for hotels and talk to them you will get a professional set for at better value than a kitchen shop


----------



## tim (24 Feb 2007)

Alan

I have a set of Kitchen Devil knives that my mum bought me about 10 years ago. Get used every day and hold a good edge:

http://www.abbode-cookware.co.uk/acatalog/KITCHEN_DEVIL_PROFESSIONAL_KNIVES.html

Not exactly the same as these in design but I imagine these are the same.

I have a couple of Global knives inc the cleaver. If I had the money, I would use these to replace but then so far they haven't needed replacing.

HTH

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Shadowfax (24 Feb 2007)

Alan
I have been using Henkels knives for years. They are fantastic. Expensive but they do hold an edge really well and are well balanced in the hand. Beautiful knives IMHO.
I thoroughly recommend them.
Cheers.

SF


----------



## Anonymous (24 Feb 2007)

I have a decent French chef's knife I bought in 1980 as a student. Its still good, although by now its a bit concave from sharpening. I once heated the blade to soften the steel a bit. I dont use a "steel" to sharpen I use a gerber diamong file (about the size of a pencil) Its the only decent knife I have apart from a French cleaver (PRADEL INOX TROMPE) I got from a bargain outlet in Normandy. It does all vedge's, meat tomoateos etc like a dream mostly under it's own weight. Its also strong and heavy enough to split kinderling for the woodburner. I have on ocasion also whipped my trusty (French) opinel out of my pocket and used it to do apple's etc. The wife bought a set of worral thompson knives off bid up tv they were rubbish chinese recylced steel rubbish quality wouldnt take a decent edge. I'd rather have one or 2 good ones than a set of rubbish ones. I'd say the thing to look for is the thickness of the blade (most are way too flimsy) and the abiulity of the steel to take a decent edge. I've heard good report's of the jap knive's but I think some are not stainless and have to be treated with more care. Do they still make decent knive's in Sheffield???


----------



## Gill (24 Feb 2007)

I also like Henckel although I prefer Global. Sabatier used to be good but I understand the standard has slipped.

Gill


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 Feb 2007)

Ooh goodie, another favourite topic! 

I have a couple of Japanese knives and I guard them well. They are:
a) Beautiful to look at
b) Beautiful to use
c) Not as easy to keep as sharp as one would like
d) Flippin' expensive

I have three, and I wouldn't be without the two large ones. I admit the small one is a good knife, but neither here nor there as far as size goes.

The first one is a veg knife bought as a present for me several Christmases ago, v. expensive, some mail order firm in Lewes IIRC. They do a free resharpening service too. It's a lovely knife, all laminated and signed with the maker's name. It's not easy to sharpen oneself though; waterstones are, unsurprisingly, the trad method.

I also have a cleaver, about a fifth of the price, but also excellent. It's the little paring knife that I'm disappointed with, it's too long for paring and coring, and not big enough for chopping. But then it was only ten quid.

A good place to see a selection is the Good Food Show, but it's on in November IIRC, NEC, so a good while yet. You do get to try them out though.

I like nice tools in the kitchen, just like nice tools in the workshop. A pet favourite is a flour scoop I bought at Hay last year. Stainless steel, very heavy, beautifully balanced, and a joy to use every time I make a loaf of bread!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Scrit (24 Feb 2007)

I'd say Sabatier - but the type imported from France by Elizabeth David with a forged one-piece blade, bolster and tang rather than the cheap copies with aluminium bolster, however in recent years I have come across a limited range of Sabatier style knives, not as well finished as the original French ones (as I believe they are forged in China), but bearing the name "P. Sabatier". They hold an edge well and don't break (after 6 years or so of use) and cost 1/3 to 1/2 of the David-imported French knives. Some of my more specialist knives such as my mezzluna are Swiss VictorInox brand

Scrit


----------



## Jake (24 Feb 2007)

Henckels or Gustav Emil Ern for western knives, or for proper Japanese blacksmith-made try Dick Tools (erm, snigger).


----------



## Gill (24 Feb 2007)

Scrit":p0kz9xxh said:


> Some of my more specialist knives such as my mezzluna are Swiss VictorInox brand



I've got a Victorinox cleaver and it's terrific; hard-wearing, beautifully weighted and it holds an edge. You wouldn't think it was made by the same people who make Swiss Army knives!

Gill


----------



## engineer one (25 Feb 2007)

actualli i have had a coupleof sets of knives from ikea which i found very good, although like most of us, they are old, not sure about modern types.

however they are a good place to start, since a block and six knives gives
you an understanding of the type of knife you prefer, then you can try others.

interestingly with cleavers often i have found the cheaper ones the best.
for bread cutting richardson do a really nice corrugated blade which is below a tenner and seems to hold its edge for ever.

i think for most amateurs, the biggest problem is sharpening, and if you do not practice everyday, then a steel is a real pita. one of the diamond type thingies which fit over your hand and you slide the blade through seem the best for those who do not make a living from chopping and cutting.

have to say though the v slicer that is advertised to death on the tele is
a really good item for cutting onions without tears.
:roll: 
paul :wink:


----------



## DomValente (25 Feb 2007)

Don't forget that professional knives-those used by chefs- are used everyday and all day, these are the tools of their trade.
They , the knives, are like thoroughbreds and require looking after, regular sharpening and most importantly cleaning immediately after use, any residues will cause them to rust, this is caused by the higher content of iron which gives the knife a better balance and weight.

Dom


----------



## wizer (25 Feb 2007)

I have a full set of about 26 Global Knives, I have a few japanese and sabatiers but I would highly recommend Global. There are better knives out there but Globals are affordable and have never let me down.


----------



## OLD (25 Feb 2007)

From your original post there is only one place to look the DICK cat.


----------



## houtslager (25 Feb 2007)

After years working in Green :? I finally left with a built up collection of Pro knives, of which I have none now due to some light fingered pipper :evil: 

The best are GLOBAL, followed by EMIL, then Vitorinox either the Swiss or German made.The Sabatier now are imho rubbish as the do not hold their edge well.

In reality, its lilkes tools - you pays your money and takes yer choice.


----------



## wizer (25 Feb 2007)

Beware of the cheaper Globals, they have a range of prety useless knives which I have bought in the past and sent back.


----------



## Alan Holtham (25 Feb 2007)

Thanks everyone, very useful as usual. As I suspected, it is much the same situation as with most edge tools. 
1) buy the very best and be prepared to pay.
2) Avoid previously 'good' old fashioned makes that are often now sourced in China.
3) Have a good look at Japanese knives that are often laminated and hold a good edge but are more difficult to sharpen.
4) Consider knives with more carbon steel and accept that they will soon lose their edge but you can get them really sharp quite easily.
5) Never buy anything endorsed by a 'celebrity', its quite a high premium
to pay!
6)Sharpen little and often and before they get blunt.

Many of the names suggested are new to me, I'll take the list into a wholesale cookery shop I have just discovered locally.

Thanks again to you all.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Vormulac (26 Feb 2007)

I have a small selection of Global knives and they are as brilliant to use as they are beautiful to look at. For heavier work I have a 15 year old Victorinox cleaver which holds an edge like no other blade I have ever encountered.


----------

